# OpenMosix Cluster Segmentation fault

## sven-tek

Hi Leute,

benutzt ihr Openmosix? ich habs jetzt auf drei rechnern am laufen und wenn ich jetzt

emerge bekomme ich immer Segmentation fault.

Ich habe den linux-2.4.20-openmosix-r4 kernel auf allen maschinen.

die openmosix.map ist auf allen drei rechner identisch

auszug aus meiner .config :

#

# openMosix

#

CONFIG_MOSIX=y

CONFIG_MOSIX_TOPOLOGY=y

CONFIG_MOSIX_MAXTOPOLOGY=2

CONFIG_MOSIX_SECUREPORTS=y

CONFIG_MOSIX_DISCLOSURE=1

# CONFIG_MOSIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MOSIX_PIPE_EXCEPTIONS is not set

# CONFIG_openMosix_NO_OOM is not set

ich hatte es auch schonmal am laufen, so das beim emergen ein rechner ressourcen von meinem hauptrechner geholt hat, aber gott weiß was ich seit dem verändert habe.

Gruss, Sven

----------

## TeeHee

Ähnliches problem hab ich auch.

Openmosix geht zwar bei mir (load balancing geht alles ganz ok, obwohl ich nicht wirklihc begeistert bin) aber alle paar mal kommt auch bei mir nen segfault..

emerge (r)sync gibt dann immer am ende wenn er anfaengt zu recheln nen segfault (kann mir nicht vorstellen das das auf dauer so ein gutes verhalten ist fuer meinen portage tree  :Cool:  )

Man muss dazu sagen das die jungs von openmosix sagen "...pure vanilla sources from kernel.org and our openmosix patch... compile with gcc 2.95". Da mein gentoo mit nem aktuellen sprich 3.x laeuft, sieht das natuerlich dann nicht so gut aus...

----------

## _Max_

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem. Hat jemand ne Loesung?

----------

